# Toby will still not eat or drink after being at the vets for a night or two so.....



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

would tube feeding make his quality of life any better. every dog food we have given him he has vomited it up and he is really lethargic with no energy whatsoever. with his condition flaring up again he refuses to eat or drink and every time it flares up he is back at the vets. 

He is on Royal Canin Gastro low fat food both wet and dry. we have also been given some rehydration support sachets which he is not interested in. so literally have to hold him down to syringe this in his mouth. 

while at the vets he chewed his drip and pulled it out, so they had to replace it with another one, my poor baby must have been stressed and in pain.

tonight he has vomited his food up and he is very sleepy. vets have said that in the morning if he is no better I will have to take him to the emergency vets up the road from me.

so what I am saying is if we go along the lines of 'what else can we do' do you think I should suggest tube feeding as this may improve his quality of life?

don't know why they have sent him home if he still isnt 100% better. 

Thank you 
xx Anya xx (Mad4muttz)


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

You could try liquivite. Its a canned liquid food for dogs for use during recovering from illness, injury or surgery. It rehydrates as well as being a food too.

You could probably even syringe it slowly into the side of his mouth otherwise.
Liquid food - Ideal for weaning kittens or puppies. Also appeals to the sick or older cat or dog


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

thank you I have just bought 5 cans first class so we will see how we go with this.

if it works you will be my life saver


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought he was already in the emergency vets. They should not have sent him home in this state and from your previous posts I really think it is time you tried a different vet. This one doesn't seem to be much good.

You should perhaps take him straight to the emergency vet now, not wait till the morning.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

I agree - if he's not drinking and is as ill as you say I'd be demanding that he was at a vet with 24 hr care, on a drip.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Mad4Muttz said:


> thank you I have just bought 5 cans first class so we will see how we go with this.
> 
> if it works you will be my life saver


What do you mean "first class"? Does this mean you have ordered it online? You should be finding somewhere that sells the stuff, like Pets at Home, not waiting for the post. The dog could be dead by then

He needs attention NOW


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

It seems this is the second time you have posted something like this so my advise would be to look at getting another vet as your dog clearly isn't getting better, and for your dogs sake I would seek another vet immediately.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

Born2BWild said:


> From your posts I would look into changing vets and especially *as you're looking to breed in the future* (which I would not recommend).
> 
> You keep posting posts like this and they all seem the same, so my advise will be to change vets and get your dog better.
> 
> All the best.


seriously ??
i hope this doesn`t mean breeding from toby!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Must admit I agree with the others, especially if this is the same vet who your other dog who you lost to illness was under. I would have no faith at all by now and would seek another vet/second opinion.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> What do you mean "first class"? Does this mean you have ordered it online? You should be finding somewhere that sells the stuff, like Pets at Home, not waiting for the post. The dog could be dead by then
> 
> He needs attention NOW


Agreed you cant wait for the post it wont arrive until Monday earliest if you are lucky.

Worse ways if you really cant obtain some sooner, then you could try knocking up some similar liquid food in a liquidiser and seeing if he will take it/
get a syringe and try slowly syringing it in the corner of his mouth, as you could also do with small amounts of water if he isnt drinking as much as he should.

Liquivite is made from chicken, liver, beef eggs and skimmed milk, although I might give the skimmed milk a miss as a lot of dogs ae intolerent to the lactose in cows milk, but there is nothing to stop you, getting a little chicken and liquidising it down with a little home made stock and doing it that way or something similar.

There is also something called lectade that comes in a sachet that is a rehydration therapy that helps with intestinal absorbtion on electrolytes and water. Again you could encourage him to lick it up or if all else fails, slowly syringe it into the corner of his mouth, having said that you could do both.

ETA If he is that bad though, I wouldnt be wasting time and would have him back at the vets asap


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

diablo said:


> seriously ??
> i hope this doesn`t mean breeding from toby!


No, from a shitzu puppy ? Click on the op screen name and click see all posts by the op, its on the last page at the bottom xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

Born2BWild said:


> No, from a shitzu puppy ? Click on the op screen name and click see all posts by the op, its on the last page at the bottom xx


:yikes: :yikes:
for someone that has such clear disregard for their dog who is currently ill , absolutely dread to think about the breeding query


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

This pup sounds very poorly. You need to get him to a vet asap and get some fluids and nutrition in him. Do not wait for Mondays post for his food order to arrive. He needs medical help now.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

chichi said:


> This pup sounds very poorly. You need to get him to a vet asap and get some fluids and nutrition in him. Do not wait for Mondays post for his food order to arrive. He needs medical help now.


The OP doesn't appear to be online, hopefully they have taken advice given on board & have gone straight to the vet


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

He suffers from lymphangiectasia doesn't he?
It sounds as if this has deteriorated further 

What had he been eating before the flair up?
The last was only about a month ago wasn't it?

Why is your vet not taking this seriously?
If they aren't you need too, sounds as if you have a very sick dog


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> The OP doesn't appear to be online, hopefully they have taken advice given on board & have gone straight to the vet


I really hope so. I am very worried for this little man. The OP is doing her best but I feel she needs some support with the Vet. Maybe the vet needs some direction (though he should really know his stuff). Or maybe funds are becoming an issue. Just dont understand why the poor boy was sent home when clearly. ........he is a very poorly pup. Fingers crossed he is okay.


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

I am back online, Toby is neutered and that was ages ago. and I wouldnt of bred from him anyway as I think there are too many dogs in rescues already needing homes.

we have been given R/C rehydration support for now. we have seen a little improvement from Toby today, I havent taken him for a walk as he is still weak. I will however get him to a vet ASAP if he goes downhill overnight- or is this too late?

p.s we have plenty of chicken so I can liquidise this with a little stock and syringe it in the side of his mouth. 

Only thing is the insurance part!! he went over his limit on his 12 month policy with Tesco and it has just come to the renwal date so will he be covered for this i am confused on how this works


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Unless it is a for life policy, then I don't think so.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Mad4Muttz said:


> I am back online, Toby is neutered and that was ages ago. and I wouldnt of bred from him anyway as I think there are too many dogs in rescues already needing homes.
> 
> we have been given R/C rehydration support for now. we have seen a little improvement from Toby today, I havent taken him for a walk as he is still weak. I will however get him to a vet ASAP if he goes downhill overnight- or is this too late?
> 
> ...


Depends on what type of policy you have, if you have a limited policy of 12mths, then they will only pay out for 12mths for diagnosis of illness, if the illness re-occurs or carries on after that then they wont pay out.

If you have a life time or life long policy, then usually you get so much per year in total for vet bills and even if you have used the total amount of money up for vets bills that year, it gets re-instated the following year in full if you renew and then you can claim again even for the same or a re-occuring illness

The only other way you might not get paid out is if your policy only gives you a set amount to spend on each type of illness, if its that type of policy then once you have reached the money limit per type of illness you cant claim anymore.

You will have to check the terms and conditions of your policy and what type of cover you have, or if you are still confused then you will have to ring them and ask if your covered.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

Mad4Muttz said:


> I will however get him to a vet ASAP if he goes downhill overnight- or is this too late?


he should have been at another vet hours ago!!


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

I can't believe what I am reading...

"or is it too late?"

Is that some kind of reutorical question ? 

Well YES !! 

My dog would of been in the vet from the first sign of ill health!

I wouldn't be on here worried about insurance I would have my dog in the vet making sure he/she gets better regardless of cost!

Sorry if I'm blunt but this is the way it's coming across!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

OP f you were to read about a dog who seemed as ill as Toby on a thread ...what advice would you give?
think about it


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

OP is this why the Vet sent the dog home poorly....because the insurance limit was reached? It seemed strange that he came home when clearly still sick.....

I think your dog sounds very poorly and you need to get him appropriate medical care. I know you are doing your best but maybe ask family and friends to support you.

Hope he gets well soon.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

How is Toby today?


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

This definately sounds like the dog should be at the vets and not at home. The more you delay the more the dog suffers, vets can provide expert care which unfortunately can not be provided at home.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Mad4Muttz said:


> I am back online, Toby is neutered and that was ages ago. and I wouldnt of bred from him anyway as I think there are too many dogs in rescues already needing homes.
> 
> we have been given R/C rehydration support for now. we have seen a little improvement from Toby today, *I havent taken him for a walk as he is still weak. *I will however get him to a vet ASAP if he goes downhill overnight- or is this too late?
> 
> ...


You always seem to think that the most important thing in a dog's life is to go for a bloody walk! Sorry, Anya, but I have read posts from you before where your dog has been ill, either Toby or Coco, and you have still dragged them out for a walk. Toby will not be going for any walks until he is fully recovered, and I do mean fully recovered.

As to the insurance, if it is a limited policy no you won't be covered for a recurrence of the same illness after the 12 month period or after your limit has been reached. You should see a different vet anyway, but the emergency one today. I can't help thinking that only a couple of weeks ago you were wasting money on puppy stuff, not to mention the puppy itself, and now you are concerned about insurance for vet bills. You have to get your priorities right, and right now Toby is a priority.

Is he your dog or is he your parents' dog? If the latter, then they should be worrying about his health, not you. I am not having a go, just very confused about who is ultimately responsible for this little dog.


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Is he your dog or is he your parents' dog? If the latter, then they should be worrying about his health, not you. I am not having a go, just very confused about *who is ultimately responsible for this little dog*.


This is something I have recently been very confused about also - when the OP started posting on my FourMuddyPaws facebook, I could see she wasn't older than 18/19, if that, and I think it's been mentioned she still lives at home - even if Toby is 'her' dog, I assume her parents will be supporting her with him, seeing as it will have been them who bought the dog when she was 14/15ish(?) knowing that, as the adults of the house, they'd have to pay for him? If this is not the case, I definitely think the parents should be made fully aware of the health and financial issues surrounding Toby at the moment, if they are already not so - it may relieve some stress if the OP is Toby's sole carer.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

SarahLily said:


> This is something I have recently been very confused about also - when the OP started posting on my FourMuddyPaws facebook, I could see she wasn't older than 18/19, if that, and I think it's been mentioned she still lives at home - even if Toby is 'her' dog, I assume her parents will be supporting her with him, seeing as it will have been them who bought the dog when she was 14/15ish(?) knowing that, as the adults of the house, they'd have to pay for him? If this is not the case, I definitely think the parents should be made fully aware of the health and financial issues surrounding Toby at the moment, if they are already not so - it may relieve some stress if the OP is Toby's sole carer.


I understood that Toby was the family dog and the puppy she lost (Coco) was her own. If this is the case, then they should be the ones to know about the insurance since they must have taken it out in the first place.


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

just come back from the Vets with Toby they have now diagnosed him with Addisons disease. vet rang before and said he cant have Liquivite because it has too much fat in it. so i said what else can we try him with to eat, we have tried white fish and R/C LF kibble warmed up, we have tried R/C wet LF so my only option would be plan B- feeding Tube


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Mad4Muttz said:


> just come back from the Vets with Toby they have now diagnosed him with Addisons disease. vet rang before and said he cant have Liquivite because it has too much fat in it. so i said what else can we try him with to eat, we have tried white fish and R/C LF kibble warmed up, we have tried R/C wet LF so my only option would be plan B- feeding Tube


why have you brought Toby home? Surely he needs to be in the vets getting proper care until he is eating and drinking properly again?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh dear poor Toby, what's the treatment for that then? What have the vets told you to feed him? Is he only allowed low fat food? I would try plain boiled (no skin) chicken, tinned Chappie or senior Naturediet - try them all warmed, or blitz into a 'soup' with hot water for him to lap or feed via syringe. I would think your vet was have mentioned a feeding tube if they thought it was required.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't understand. A feeding tube would have to be administered as an inpatient at the vet. What treatment is he giving him? Is this the same vet? It is rare for a dog to have two serious illnesses at the same time and treatment for one could well counteract the treatment for the other.


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

Mad4Muttz said:


> just come back from the Vets with Toby they have now diagnosed him with Addisons disease. vet rang before and said he cant have Liquivite because it has too much fat in it. so i said what else can we try him with to eat, we have tried white fish and R/C LF kibble warmed up, we have tried R/C wet LF so my only option would be plan B- feeding Tube


If a feeding tube is only option then surely he should be at the vets having a feeding tube put in? Im suprised they sent him home if thats only option and hes not eating?


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

What treatment did the vet give? Cortef? Did they inject? 

Once properly medicated (and it can happen v quickly) appetite will improve.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Who on earth is your vet??? Seriously, for your dogs sake, go to another vet NOW!!! I would not be putting up with any of this had this of been my dog!!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Born2BWild said:


> Who on earth is your vet??? Seriously, for your dogs sake, go to another vet NOW!!! I would not be putting up with any of this had this of been my dog!!!


It has been said before, many times.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

it`s really , really important that he`s kept hydrated and a proper care plan in place , so if he is back home with you , he needs to go back to the vets NOW!! do you have any idea which type of addisons disease he`s been treated for ???


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

The OP seems to only be answering what they want to answer :-/ This is so frustrating as they have come on here appearing concerned for their dog but nothing is being done !?!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Mad4Muttz said:


> just come back from the Vets with Toby they have now diagnosed him with Addisons disease. vet rang before and said he cant have Liquivite because it has too much fat in it. so i said what else can we try him with to eat, we have tried white fish and R/C LF kibble warmed up, we have tried R/C wet LF so my only option would be plan B- feeding Tube


How have they diagnosed him for Addisons? Have they said it today just there and then decided. Because if they have you cant diagnose Addisons just like that, you can suspect it by the clinical signs, but its a special specific test. Also even if they did the test and its confirmed, they would have given him immediate treatment, what treatment have they given him.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Are the vets sending him home or are you insisting he comes home? If this isn't just a wind up then you need to see another vet imo. I don't understand why a vet would send home a dog who isn't able to eat or drink


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok, so after speaking to a vet nurse - a dog that hasn't eaten or drank for so long would be very weak and poorly. They would absolutely admit the dog and immediately administer a drip to get vital fluids into the dog as this would be the most concerning point that the dog hasn't drunk. They would NOT send the dog home until significant improvement has been made and an indication as to what the problem may be. The dog MUST be able to eat and drink on leaving the vets...

So I have no idea what vet you are using and what they are playing at ...

So as said before change vet NOW and get your dog in the vets IMMEDIATELY

I would also report your current vet for incompetance...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh gosh this thread is so worrying....please please get Toby to another vet ASAP!!!! he needs professional treatment NOW if you want him to live!


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

Has he been diagnosed with two separate illnesses? Or have they confirmed it's Addisons and not the other? I can't understand if he's been to the vets one day for one thing, then came home not eating or drinking, and then back the vets for Addisons disease? 

I can't imagine how i'd cope if this was Lily. I hope Toby gets the treatment and care he needs.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

SarahLily said:


> Has he been diagnosed with two separate illnesses? Or have they confirmed it's Addisons and not the other? I can't understand if he's been to the vets one day for one thing, then came home not eating or drinking, and then back the vets for Addisons disease?
> 
> I can't imagine how i'd cope if this was Lily. I hope Toby gets the treatment and care he needs.


He is supposed to have had lymphangiectasia for a long time. She is saying he now has Addisons as well, though there doesn't seem to have been time for such a diagnosis.

To be fair, my Joshua was taken into the vets because he couldn't keep anything down, he was on a drip for two days and they got him eating and keeping it down. But when I got him home I couldn't get him to eat anything. Perhaps they were not being truthful. I always suspected it, as it seemed odd at the time.

I just don't think this vet of Anya's is very good and she should have changed a long time ago. I still don't know who is responsible for this little dog.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

These threads never make sense to me and always makes me wonder ?    ........although i do hope toby is ok


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

he is on Florinef and some steroids beginning with a ('P') 
still on R/C LF. wanting to Try RAW as on some website it says in the Diet section for addisons the BARF diet, dunno whether this is true. 

and he has to go for an injection every 28 days

he is now starting to Drink and eat with these appetite stimulating tablets beginning with a 'P' this has helped alot.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Mad4Muttz said:


> vets are called Crawford and crawford veterinary surgery. he is on Florinef and some steroids beginning with a ('P')
> still on R/C LF. wanting to Try RAW as on some website it says in the Diet section for addisons the BARF diet, dunno whether this is true.
> 
> and he has to go for an injection every 28 days
> ...


Is it prednisone. Steroids will get them eating usually and drinking, you need to keep a watch on him if he starts to drink a lot and start peeingexcessively and having accidents they may be too high. Dont mess with the dosage though speak to the vet if you see really excessive driking and peeing and he starts having accidents or is starving and looking for food all the time.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't know about Addisons disease but I do know amost every website I've been on concerning Cushings disease say raw is the best food for them. It's down to something called purines. Purines in raw are less digestible but while cooked are easier to digest, which is not good.

*Quote:
'Feeding a raw natural diet is your best option with a dog that either has Cushing's Disease or is showing early symptoms. The most important reason for this is because you are in total control of what your dog is eating - you don't have to guess at ingredients and what they mean and how much of a certain item is actually in their food. Another reason is because any kibbled or processed dog food is going to be cooked and therefore, arguably, have purines that are absorbed more rapidly and more completely than those found in raw meats. By sticking to lower purine meats like turkey, tripe, chicken or cornish game hen, going easy on amounts of liver or kidney and avoiding fish like sardines, you can feed a healthy diet that will boost your dog's immune system, lower stress, enhance all bodily functions and not aggravate their disease. '*
Diet for Managing Cushings Disease in Dogs - VetInfo

I know Addisons is the reverse of Cushings but Britches has Cushings and despite two vets and a receptionist telling us she would never lose her bloated pot belly she has. She is still a bit of a funny shape but she has lost her pot. I often wonder if that is down to her raw diet as they fed kibble, though goodness knows why. Britches has no commercial treats other than those little vegetable crocodiles, she has raw veg like carrots, mange tout, sugar snap peas, sweetcorn niblets etc. She has nothing that is commercial at all but then none of mine do really with the exception of a gravy bone every now and then, they all have fresh veg.

If Toby where mine I would get rid of anything commercial and give fresh veg instead of treats. Holistic vets always prefer a raw diet so perhaps a telephone or internet consultation regarding his diet with Addisons will be far better than advice form a primary care vet.
http://www.holisticvet.co.uk/


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

also since Stress is the cause to his addisons i was looking into DAP collars or plug-in but some people say it does work and other say it doesn't so before I waste my Money what should I do


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Mad4Muttz said:


> also since Stress is the cause to his addisons i was looking into DAP collars or plug-in but some people say it does work and other say it doesn't so before I waste my Money what should I do


I don't know whether any supplements would affect Addisons or be contraindicated with any medication that Toby is on so would discuss with your vet, but I have had success with Kilo from Nupafeed's "Stress Less" - obviously coupled with training and hard work.

Perhaps before or in conjunction with supplements / DAP you could look into Toby's environment and the cause of his stress and try to make the change there? Do a T Touch workshop?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Stop faffing about with stress collars and get Toby to another vet for a second opinion ... tbh I dont understand why you havent done that before now 

If this were any of my dogs id be finding another vet and point blank refusing to take home a dog that is as sick as you say Toby is , and sod the cost


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Mad4Muttz said:


> also since Stress is the cause to his addisons i was looking into DAP collars or plug-in but some people say it does work and other say it doesn't so before I waste my Money what should I do


You're redirecting everywhere, let's just stick to the problem at hand, using a competent vet they will support you and help you throughout this process.

So instead of coming on here asking questions about DAP collars why don't you find yourself a decent vet and speak to them about all the questions you have?

Have the tests actually come back confirming Addisons?

Just take one step at a time, otherwise you'll end up taking one step forward two steps back...

I do wish Toby all the best for now and the future but refuse to reply any more as its driving me in sane!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

When did he have the ACTH stim test?

I have to say I am surprised they did it so quickly, as one of the symptoms of Addisons is an increased thirst, and you said he hadn't eaten or drank anything for a week before you took him to the vet...

It usually takes vets a while to get to the ACTH stim test, as the symptoms of Addisons are so similar to many other common disorders, and they need to test for those first to rule them out.

What type of Addisons did they tell you he has?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

On your facebook today you say toby is being tested on monday yet you said they have already tested him. Im not quite sure what is going on here.

Also you said you took him for a walk but he couldnt make it accross the road. Let the dog rest please.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry trying to follow this thread, but it makes no sense  Hoping you get Toby some help if he is ill.. for his sake


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> On your facebook today you say toby is being tested on monday yet you said they have already tested him. Im not quite sure what is going on here.
> 
> Also you said you took him for a walk but he couldnt make it accross the road. Let the dog rest please.


Now Im confused, as the OP said he had started being treated for Addisons yesterday.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I removed my earlier post because I thought I was a little off in my manner 

OP I just dunno what to say to be honest.I wish toby the best of health..and I hope he is well..

I am sorry .....but you are now the first on my ignore..I don't believe a thing you say


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I wonder if Toby even exists....

I really kind of hope he doesn't - but if he does, I so hope he is getting the help he may need.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> On your facebook today you say toby is being tested on monday yet you said they have already tested him. Im not quite sure what is going on here.
> 
> Also you said you took him for a walk but he couldnt make it accross the road. Let the dog rest please.


What? She is still dragging this poor creature out for a walk? Why ffs? It can't possibly be for the dog's benefit, as he is ill and needs rest not a bloody walk. So OP are you so selfish that you want to be seen out with your dog even though he can barely stand up? I hope not.



MCWillow said:


> I wonder if Toby even exists....
> 
> I really kind of hope he doesn't - but if he does, I so hope he is getting the help he may need.


I'm afraid he very much exists and it is not the first time he has been so terribly ill but she has still dragged him out for a walk.

I am sure there are adults in the household who have the sense to know the dog should be resting, or are they totally oblivious to the needs of the animal they live with?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes well she has put a message on my page confirming that tests are going ahead on monday as she says here
'i know everyone is concerned about Toby- he is just about fine now- he is going for the test on Monday the vets just made me start on the medication for that disease for some reason.'

however on her last thread about addisons she was waiting by the phone for the vet to call her with the results and toby was being kept in by the vet for testing, all very confusing as usual. The poor dog is really all i can say.


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

I can't see a vet starting an animal on medication for a disease he has yet to be tested for. Does anyone know otherwise? As i've (luckily) never seen a vet about a dog with a very serious condition. 

I believe Toby is ill, because a few people have confirmed that he has been very ill frequently prior to this, though i'm sceptical about him having Addisons due to the inconsistencies in this thread. Perhaps the OP didn't bank on some of the posters here having direct experience of disease? Maybe i'm just too sceptical - what he has is unimportant to me, I just hope he gets better.

OP - there are some excellent vets in Liverpool/wirral if you feel your own is not doing the best job possible.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

I know I said I would no longer reply but felt I had to say this...

I feel the OP is attention seeking...

My reasons for thinking this is that she suddenly claimed tests had been done and her dog has Addisons, very soon after displayed a picture of the Addisons awareness ribbon as her signature and has been very inconsistent in replying - she can come on here and post pictures like that but not answer some questions we have asked?

I hope that Toby is receiving all the help he needs to enable him to get better and perhaps the OP should get some help to...

This is my opinion anyway, and I don't believe a vet would give treatment for an unconfirmed disease as if its not the suspected disease the medication could contradict what the dog is actually ill with...


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> Yes well she has put a message on my page confirming that tests are going ahead on monday as she says here
> 'i know everyone is concerned about Toby- he is just about fine now- he is going for the test on Monday the vets just made me start on the medication for that disease for some reason.'
> 
> however on her last thread about addisons she was waiting by the phone for the vet to call her with the results and toby was being kept in by the vet for testing, all very confusing as usual. The poor dog is really all i can say.


Doesnt make sense, Addisons is inability of the adrenals to produce corticosteroids that the body needs. If they started him on the treatment, one of which begins with P she said so Im assuming its likely prednisone steroid which is usually used with Addisons along with other meds sometimes
Predisone and Hydrocortisone would mess up the tests and give false readings
of cortisol levels.

The whole point of the ACTH test is to measure cortisol levels, A base line sample is taken, then an injection of the ACTH stimulating hormone is injected and then about an hour after another blood sample is drawn to see if the adrenals have been stimulated into making more. If both the base level is low, and there is no or very little stumulation of more cortisol after the injection and thats still low levels then thats how they tell if he has addisons or not.

Giving the medication including prednisone will mess up the tests, so if the vet has started treatment prior to the ACTH then he is a right twit. That or there seems to be a few inaccurate things going on.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Well she said he was being tested on the 30th and now its on monday he is going to be tested on her facebook and my visitor messages.

To be fair she is known for telling tales which do not add up.


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

I doubt it'll ever become clear to what Toby has. I am more inclined to believe we are being strung alone than the OP has a very incompetant vet who is repeatedly doing things we recognise to be very strange and unusual. 
I think maybe what could be happening is the vet may have mentioned Addisons is a possibility and the OP has latched onto that and run to tell us all. Hopefully, if this is the case, tests will be done and Toby may not actually have this disease. 

I know I sound cynical and harsh but I think many of us have our own reasons to distrust this poster - we're not stupid, we can put two and two together.

Poor Toby, I hope the appropriate adults soon take over his care.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Going by this and other threads the OP has made this sounds like Munchausen by proxy syndrome , only instead of a child she is using her dog 

Whether this is true or not I will not be posting any more on this thread or any others by her as its just giving her the attention she is so desperately craving


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

SarahLily said:


> OP - there are some excellent vets in Liverpool/wirral if you feel your own is not doing the best job possible.


I am in the wirral and my vet is fantastic! every dog owner i know around here all use the same one!

OP you are talking s**t!!   

i am not usually so abrupt and rude but it annoys me when people tell lies for the sake of telling them to get attention i do understand that toby is ill with another condition and i do hope he makes a great recovery but i think we are all getting strung along :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

@ Calidog :

1. If i'd known you were so close, i'd have stolen your collie long ago! I'm a notorious collie lover 

2. I'm in Liverpool, but spent years on the Wirral and have never moved to a Liverpool vet (other than my emergency one) because I think my Wirral vets is amazing! I use Birch currently, and love them - the only other vets i've ever really rated as highly was Cranmore, which I used when I lived in South Wirral/Cheshire.

But in terms of the OP, I know of some great vet practices in Liverpool too. I am confused as to whether the OP is responsible for vetcare or the parents? OP has previously stated she's on JSA - you could always try the PDSA perhaps if you are struggling with payments ( mentioned earlier something about no insurance anymore?) Ofcourse I don't advocate using the PDSA as a 'free vet service', but if you're struggling to pay for your sick dog's care/aren't happy with your own vet, maybe the PDSA would be an option for now?
If parents are funding, then you have a million and one good vet practices you could choose from in Liverpool/wirral if you aren't satisfied with your own.

There's no excuse for the dog not to receive home/vet care it needs in this situation.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

SarahLily said:


> @ Calidog :
> 
> 1. If i'd known you were so close, i'd have stolen your collie long ago! I'm a notorious collie lover
> 
> ...


The PDSA will only treat animals whose owners are on either housing benefit or council tax benefit. And only then if they are in their catchment area. The Dogs Trust do an emergency fund for vet bills, but I would not have thought it was very easy to get.

The OP has been told on this forum for many months to change vets, but has done nothing about it, despite her shihtzu puppy dying in the hands of this vet at seven months. I am not saying he could have been saved, I do not know that, but I think more could have been done for him.

Unfortunately, nobody knows if a vet is any good until they really need him.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I dont think the vet is at fault i think it may appear to us that the vet is doing wrong as it is the OP's stories that make it seem so.

She said her vet had started testing and now he is being tested on monday, this is all what she is saying and the truth of it could be he may not ever be tested and it's just something she is making up.
She may well of heard of addisons and decided that that was what toby is going to have!

It may appear the vet is constantly wrong but how many times is this dog really at the vets anyway?


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

For all we know though, this vet is more than competant. We only know what we're being told, I suppose. 
What I find more concerning is that the OP's last few dogs both seem to have become seriously ill, with one meeting an untimely end. Suspicious or terrible coincidence?
I am past caring about the tone of my posts on this thread, I don't think the OP is fit to own a dog. Regardless of what is *really* going on with Toby's health, the Bichon puppy she brought home already had to be rehomed - if you ask me, buying a puppy when you know your parents will not allow it is hardly the route to responsible dog ownership.


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> I dont think the vet is at fault i think it may appear to us that the vet is doing wrong as it is the OP's stories that make it seem so.
> 
> She said her vet had started testing and now he is being tested on monday, this is all what she is saying and the truth of it could be he may not ever be tested and it's just something she is making up.
> She may well of heard of addisons and decided that that was what toby is going to have!
> ...


You've just summed up exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> I dont think the vet is at fault i think it may appear to us that the vet is doing wrong as it is the OP's stories that make it seem so.
> 
> She said her vet had started testing and now he is being tested on monday, this is all what she is saying and the truth of it could be he may not ever be tested and it's just something she is making up.
> She may well of heard of addisons and decided that that was what toby is going to have!
> ...


To be honest I cant see a vet starting treatment if the disease hasnt been properly diagnosed its pointless, also they would know it would give false results on the test. As there has been so many inconsistences in general anyway, and its not even the first time, then its proabably pretty safe to assume they are just that possibly more porkies.

What really gets to me is that there are caring people on this forum more then happy to help, if there is a genuine problem with his health or a member is worried about their pet or even just wants an ear and a bit of support, people will give it freely, so there is no need to attention seek. If the OP is worried, stressed, lonely, deppressed then just say so, Im sure they would get all the help and support and indeed respect too if they just owned up and were honest.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I sincerely hope that this thread is an attempt at attention seeking. It seems there really is a poorly dog in all this though and I really feel for any animal that isnt getting appropriate care. I think the OP is having some problems but not helping herself with all the inconsistencies in the story. I just hope Toby isnt suffering. He has been poorly for too long now. Poor boy:confused1:


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

It wouldn't surprise me if one day the OP is reported to somebody, by a vet, someone she knows, or even someone on a forum like this - if in the future her dogs are continuously either taken off her or back and forth to the vets with serious illnesses/repeatedly dragged up and down the road/park for walks when they're not fit to leave the house. 

If nothing else environmental changes may be needed if her pets are constantly coming down with something. She wants to be careful with what she says online as she is raising suspicions that she is not treating her pets they way they should be/allowing them to get the treatment they need.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

oh i don`t know whats going on all i can say is poor , poor dog!

mad4muttz YOUR facebook page is all VERY public if you don`t want folks finding you`ve tripped yourself up again in lies , please adjust your security setting so folks CANNOT read your wall.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Mad4Muttz - I am addressing you directly as I cannot seem to message you...

If you want to do the right thing then please just tell us the exact truth and what is actually going on...

We are here to help, and we will respect you more for being honest than to just keep dragging this on...

For yours and your dogs' sake just please tell us what on earth is going on and your reasoning behind this all, we are here to help where we can but don't appreciate being lied to.

Honesty is the best policy and there is still time to rectify this issue and call it quits.

We would much prefer to hear the truth then to be mislead 

I hope you choose the right decision in the resolution of this problem.

Kind regards.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Any news at all?


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

I have been following her Facebook page and her last status update was yesterday saying the following:

"picking Toby up from vets at 12 after he has had the ACTH test done"

Hope that helps a little xx


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Funnily enough the OP appears to be posting everywhere but on this thread recently.

Wonder why that is?


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

some good news vet just rang tests have come back normal but the only thing that showed up was his pancreas

the next stage is to get him assessed at the Liverpool Veterinary university and see what is going on

thats all the news that we have had atm

he is now drinking by himself bt still working on the eating side to it

the reason why I havent been on this thread for a while is because I have been attending to his needs all week, I would never ignore a sick dog when he needs urgent care.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

PennyGSD said:


> Funnily enough the OP appears to be posting everywhere but on this thread recently.
> 
> Wonder why that is?


This happens a lot. Starts a thread and then abandons it too.

The dog was being tested weeks ago and now it was yesterday. And before you even know the diagnosis you have an awareness banner.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Mad4Muttz said:


> some good news vet just rang tests have come back normal but the only thing that showed up was his pancreas
> 
> the next stage is to get him assessed at the Liverpool Veterinary university and see what is going on
> 
> ...


How about when you went away for a week while toby was sick in the vets?


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Mad4Muttz said:


> some good news vet just rang tests have come back normal but the only thing that showed up was his pancreas
> 
> the next stage is to get him assessed at the Liverpool Veterinary university and see what is going on
> 
> ...


Mmh yeah is that why you went to Yorkshire for the week whilst he was not eating nor drinking ?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I do hope your dog is getting appropriate care. He needs a good diet to help his recovery.

Didnt you say there were no more insurance funds available for his vet care as he had reached the limit under your policy? Hopefully I am confusing you with another member. Vet hosp fees will be quite expensive.

Glad that Toby is at least drinking.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Mad4Muttz said:


> the reason why I havent been on this thread for a while is because I have been attending to his needs all week, I would never ignore a sick dog when he needs urgent care.


Apart from to go to Yorkshire on you hols for a week when Toby was apparently at the emergency vets


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Mad4Muttz said:


> some good news vet just rang tests have come back normal but the only thing that showed up was his pancreas
> 
> the next stage is to get him assessed at the Liverpool Veterinary university and see what is going on
> 
> ...


So it's not Addisons Disease? In fact it isn't anything, just a problem with his pancreas that is not definable.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

How is the vet going to manage the steroids that he prescribed last week - these can skew pancreas results..... 

The vet should have advised how to come off the steroids - DO NOT STOP THE STEROIDS YOURSELF WITHOUT VET ADVICE - THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT




This whole saga sounds like a big episode of Jackanory to me I'm afraid. I truly hope that an responsible person is monitoring this poorly animal - and you


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

ella said:


> How is the vet going to manage the steroids that he prescribed last week - these can skew pancreas results.....
> 
> The vet should have advised how to come off the steroids - DO NOT STOP THE STEROIDS YOURSELF WITHOUT VET ADVICE - THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT
> 
> This whole saga sounds like a big episode of Jackanory to me I'm afraid. I truly hope that an responsible person is monitoring this poorly animal - and you


Very good point!!


----------



## mollypip (Aug 17, 2011)

I havent contributed to this thread before now, but I have followed it with emotions ranging from amusement to horror to anger 

Its obvious the OP has issues. As another poster said the Addisons Banner was up before a diagnosis was even made. Lie after lie has been told and yet she still keeps appearing back as if nothing has happened with yet another story.

Problems with Toby s pancreas would have been discovered from the very beginning (its one of the first ports of call with digestive issues via simple blood testing).

The OP is either winding people up or has some form of munchauseans by proxy, or just plain mental health issues. 

I dont think any of this has anything to do with Tobys vet (if Toby is even with a vet) For goodness sake in one of her posts she said she was sent home with a feeding tube:frown: -that just wouldnt happen the way she said it did.

If she has mental health issues I sincerely hope the little dog isnt suffering, if she is winding people up shame on her. Can she not see posters - who care enough to offer help - getting obviously worried, frustrated and upset by all this nonsense as a little helpless dog is involved?

Perhaps from now on she should be ignored? :mad2:

CORRECTION : I re-read the posts and see the feeding tube was actually solely her idea (something she seemed unusually eager about) so t'wasnt vets idea - but the rest stands...


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

mollypip said:


> I havent contributed to this thread before now, but I have followed it with emotions ranging from amusement to horror to anger
> 
> Its obvious the OP has issues. As another poster said the Addisons Banner was up before a diagnosis was even made. Lie after lie has been told and yet she still keeps appearing back as if nothing has happened with yet another story.
> 
> ...


It is always hard to sort the wheat from the chaff with her posts I'm afraid but over the months it has become apparent that the vet is not very good. This came from a member who used to use him herself and changed. It is also apparent that she will jump on any mentioned illness in order to gain sympathy. It is possible the vet only mentioned Addisons in passing and she has decided that sounds serious enough to gain lots of sympathy. There is no doubt that Toby is sick and has been for a very long time, with something else entirely, but just how he got that way I have no idea. She lost a 7 month old puppy only at the beginning of the year with something that didn't seem to have a diagnosis.

Unfortunately, people will keep replying just in case this one time they can be of help, as there is a little dog in the middle and a little dog who is really not well at all. I would really, really like to know what her parents' say is with Toby, as I wouldn't be leaving the care of a sick dog to a 19 year old who doesn't even have the sense not to drag him out for walks in a heatwave.

However, this thread will be closed I expect, as most of hers are, and then we will all be left worrying about Toby.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

:mad2: according to Facebook 23 hours ago, someone asked how he was and she put something like "Toby still has no energy, took him out before but he was walking very slowly so didn't get anywhere, will take his doggy pram next time"

Why is he still being walked??? :mad2: :mad5: :incazzato:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

CavalierOwner said:


> :mad2: according to Facebook 23 hours ago, someone asked how he was and she put something like "Toby still has no energy, took him out before but he was walking very slowly so didn't get anywhere, will take his doggy pram next time"
> 
> Why is he still being walked??? :mad2: :mad5: :incazzato:


That is one of life's little mysteries. I can only suppose that she likes walking the dog, so the dog gets walked whether he is fit or not. He might recover a lot quicker if he were allowed to rest.


----------



## mollypip (Aug 17, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> It is always hard to sort the wheat from the chaff with her posts I'm afraid but over the months it has become apparent that the vet is not very good. This came from a member who used to use him herself and changed. It is also apparent that she will jump on any mentioned illness in order to gain sympathy. It is possible the vet only mentioned Addisons in passing and she has decided that sounds serious enough to gain lots of sympathy. There is no doubt that Toby is sick and has been for a very long time, with something else entirely, but just how he got that way I have no idea. She lost a 7 month old puppy only at the beginning of the year with something that didn't seem to have a diagnosis.
> 
> Unfortunately, people will keep replying just in case this one time they can be of help, as there is a little dog in the middle and a little dog who is really not well at all. I would really, really like to know what her parents' say is with Toby, as I wouldn't be leaving the care of a sick dog to a 19 year old who doesn't even have the sense not to drag him out for walks in a heatwave.
> 
> However, this thread will be closed I expect, as most of hers are, and then we will all be left worrying about Toby.


Ok I see, thanks for that.....So its Lymphectasia Toby has (I wasnt sure earlier I believed that either) Surely then Tobys problem is simply complications from this disease ? Why would Addisons (another rare enough disease) be suspected before Pancreas problems

Does anybody here know this girl in real life? I cant understand how she just keeps breezing in and out with her new (contradictory) information, seemingly oblivious to everybodys suspicion, doubt, disbelief etc...surely if she was genuine she would at least be getting rattled by peoples misgivings.

Oh I dont know - Poor dog is all I can say.


----------



## Dogsbody53 (Oct 10, 2011)

Is there a possibility that there is no such dog as Toby? Has a photo ever been show? ( of course a photo is no proof, it could be any Bishon).

If there is no Toby then the poster is just trying to wind us all up & is succeeding.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Dogsbody53 said:


> Is there a possibility that there is no such dog as Toby? Has a photo ever been show? ( of course a photo is no proof, it could be any Bishon).
> 
> If there is no Toby then the poster is just trying to wind us all up & is succeeding.


Yes there is a Toby. His photo is in her avatar and unfortunately poor little soul does have an illness. I just don't understand why she keeps dragging him out for walks when he can barely stand up.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Yes there is a Toby. His photo is in her avatar and unfortunately poor little soul does have an illness. I just don't understand why she keeps dragging him out for walks when he can barely stand up.


This is what I cant understand basic common sense would tell you not to even attempt dragging a dog out if it was not eating drinking and lethargic.

In all honesty I give up, Ive tried to help with Cocco in the past when he was having problems and he ended up apparently dying, I even told her to ask for a refferal to liverpool university veterinary hospital thats up her way with Cocco University of Liverpool - School of Veterinary Science - Clinical Services and even tried with the "Addisons" giving the benefit of the doubt and Im even getting past the end of my rope to be honest.

Its all falling on deaf ears and just a waste of time, so is it that the OP is just beyond any sort of comprehension, or is it just walter Mitty?

As Ive said before, people are willing to help, so there is no need for all this nonsense whatever the problems are animal or human.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

If this poor dog is still being taken on walks whilst unwell then I'd say it's neglect. He needs rest and building up. For goodness sake, from what I remember, he isn't even eating properly at the moment. Why on earth would he want to walk.

I'm sorry to say that I also think the OP has issues and I think that her issues are detrimental to the welfare of this dog. I hope that somebody who knows her will get things sorted for this poor boy. He may be better with another owner, if she is not going to take his health issues seriously and carry on walking him as if his life depends on it when really he needs rest and tlc.

I don't like to be unkind to any owner that is trying their best but I'm afraid that in this case, the owner's best isn't good enough:frown:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> This is what I cant understand basic common sense would tell you not to even attempt dragging a dog out if it was not eating drinking and lethargic.
> 
> In all honesty I give up, Ive tried to help with Cocco in the past when he was having problems and he ended up apparently dying, I even told her to ask for a refferal to liverpool university veterinary hospital thats up her way with Cocco University of Liverpool - School of Veterinary Science - Clinical Services and even tried with the "Addisons" giving the benefit of the doubt and Im even getting past the end of my rope to be honest.
> 
> ...


I would like to think it's Walter Mitty, but I fear it isn't. Anyone who cannot comprehend that you don't walk a dog that is ill is not going to take anything you say into consideration. She seemed to think she could tube feed him herself for goodness sake!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> :mad2: according to Facebook 23 hours ago, someone asked how he was and she put something like "Toby still has no energy, took him out before but he was walking very slowly so didn't get anywhere, will take his doggy pram next time"
> 
> Why is he still being walked??? :mad2: :mad5: :incazzato:


Yes i saw that and on my wall on here she wrote that he is fit and well.
Im sure mostly it is for attention, when the girl asked she said he was really ill, the girl she passed her puppy onto.......


----------



## mollypip (Aug 17, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I would like to think it's Walter Mitty, but I fear it isn't. Anyone who cannot comprehend that you don't walk a dog that is ill is not going to take anything you say into consideration. She seemed to think she could tube feed him herself for goodness sake!


Yes and she seemed a little too enthusiastic about the tube feeding business


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

mollypip said:


> Yes and she seemed a little too enthusiastic about the tube feeding business


Yes, I thought that. I've tube fed newborns that have needed help and it's not something you'd want to do unless its a last resort to save a pup's life. I imagine keeping an older dog still whilst you got the tube inserted correctly could prove really difficult. I don't think OP thinks things through. I have wondered if perhaps she is younger than we have been led to believe.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

chichi said:


> Yes, I thought that. I've tube fed newborns that have needed help and it's not something you'd want to do unless its a last resort to save a pup's life. I imagine keeping an older dog still whilst you got the tube inserted correctly could prove really difficult. I don't think OP thinks things through. I have wondered if perhaps she is younger than we have been led to believe.


No, 19. She has her photo on her facebook page which she doesn't seem to realise is open for anyone to see. I am mystified about this little dog - who is responsible for him? Who is paying the vet bills?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> No, 19. She has her photo on her facebook page which she doesn't seem to realise is open for anyone to see. I am mystified about this little dog - who is responsible for him? Who is paying the vet bills?


Not sure either, her facebook says she has her own business yet she said on there the job centre is sending her on a work placement for jsa.

Surely her parents will be paying for the treatment.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> Yes i saw that and on my wall on here she wrote that he is fit and well.
> Im sure mostly it is for attention, when the girl asked she said he was really ill, the girl she passed her puppy onto.......


I don't understand the pup situation either?  one minute she was picking it up, next minute it's living somewhere else?  what did I miss?

Tbh the pups probably better where it is, seeing as though Toby is so ill.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> Not sure either, her facebook says she has her own business yet she said on there the job centre is sending her on a work placement for jsa.
> 
> Surely her parents will be paying for the treatment.


I think the business is as imaginery as the fatal accident.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

To be honest if we all sat here until doomsday trying to figure it out, we will never get to the bottom of it.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

CavalierOwner said:


> I don't understand the pup situation either?  one minute she was picking it up, next minute it's living somewhere else?  what did I miss?
> 
> Tbh the pups probably better where it is, seeing as though Toby is so ill.


Well, it seems that although she has been going on about the puppy for months, even before she decided on a Bichon, she forgot to ask her parents if she could have one. She picked it up, presumably paid for it, brought it home and her father wouldn't let her keep it. So she has given it to a friend.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Well, it seems that although she has been going on about the puppy for months, even before she decided on a Bichon, she forgot to ask her parents if she could have one. She picked it up, presumably paid for it, brought it home and her father wouldn't let her keep it. So she has given it to a friend.


 oh right! :confused1: I missed that story. :skep:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I actually feel a little sorry for the OP, as she clearly has issues of some kind but I feel more sorry for poor Toby, who just doesn't seem to be getting the medical care and common sense from his owners that he deserves. I wonder where the parents are in all this. Ultimately, they should be seeing to it that this dog is being appropriately cared for


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

chichi said:


> I actually feel a little sorry for the OP, as she clearly has issues of some kind but I feel more sorry for poor Toby, who just doesn't seem to be getting the medical care and common sense from his owners that he deserves. I wonder where the parents are in all this. Ultimately, they should be seeing to it that this dog is being appropriately cared for


That's another very odd thing - if he was my daughter's dog, I would be overseeing the entire procedure. But there you are - some people get a dog for their kids and expect them to take full responsibility. I had understood, though, that Toby was the family dog.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

If Toby is ill and not being looked after, that equals neglect, and her details should be passed on to the appropriate people.

I am very worried about this dog


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

PennyGSD said:


> Funnily enough the OP appears to be posting everywhere but on this thread recently.
> 
> Wonder why that is?


It's what happens every single time. People call her out on stuff and she simply stops responding to that thread but carries on posting others, usually about inane stuff like collars or food bowls with names on them.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> If Toby is ill and not being looked after, that equals neglect, and her details should be passed on to the appropriate people.
> 
> I am very worried about this dog


Have to agree with this. I think Toby may be suffering now and perhaps OP as well as Toby need outside help


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

I think what is happening is neglect. Some may argue that we are only allowed to know what she tells us, which may be false, totally made up, figments of her imagination. But if someone told me they were doing something that I believed to be unlawful, or morally wrong even, I would act upon it - despite whether infact they were actually sat on the sofa dunking biscuits into tea, spewing out lies over the internet.

I feel quite strongly that dragging out a dog that apparently has the canine equiv. of lukemia (sp?) is abuse, and, if he is the family dog, neglect from the parents - WHY IS NO ONE NOTICING THIS!? You would notice if your daughter and your very sick dog went missing for an hour.

I am in the same area as the OP, and I feel slightly inclined to write to their vets surgery, concerned with the shockingly apparent lack of treatment this dog is getting - and explaining how I have come across this information, and from who it has come. 
If what we are being told is not the truth, i'm sure her vet would have something to say about it.

Although, I doubt I will do this, no matter how tempting. As, 1. it's an impulsive measure born from my utter disgust, and that can never end well 

But, 2. I believe that what is *really* going on is:

The OP is not dragging toby out, she probably is not her sole carer, the parents most likely do sort out the vets bills etc., but OP jumps on anything she picks up from the vets, her parents etc, about Toby's illness, and comes here and reports all as though she is the responsible, grieving, distraught young dog owner - desperately wanting the best for her sick dog.

Part and parcel of owning a dog is walking it, and perhaps the OP feels responsible and grown up, and again looks as though she is Toby's carer and has all the control and power, when she posts saying 'Toby and I went out, he was so weak blah blah' - also while doing so, she is heightening our 'beliefs' that Toby is so ill.

I really feel unless her parents enter a bubble and are isolated from reality, you could not fail to notice your daughter walking your seriously ill dog, when he is obviously not supposed to leave the house.

She has already showed she hasn't a clue what she's talking about, rambling about addisons, tube feeding - just suggests to me she's only hearing bits and bobs and jumping on what sounds good, as she is not Toby's primary carer, and so really doesn't have a clue.

But this forum is a whole new world for her, a retreat where she can escape and build the illusion of a new life. In this life, she has all the control and power she wants - she's Toby's 'mum', she has a new puppy (nevermind 'Lexi', what's this new 'Lulu' i'm hearing about!? A 'showgirl'?), and a 'dogsitting business'. She even had a collar business at one point.

The reality? She's 19, living at home, with no job - ultimately, none of the power and control she has in this 'forum world' she's made up for herself.

Just my take on it all. Fantacist.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

My issue is that yes she maybe lying and Toby may not been neglected.. but I don't think i can take that risk anymore. 

I can't sit back and not do anything, and then find out he really was been neglected, and didn't do anything.. i can't  .


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> My issue is that yes she maybe lying and Toby may not been neglected.. but I don't think i can take that risk anymore.
> 
> I can't sit back and not do anything, and then find out he really was been neglected, and didn't do anything.. i can't  .


Oh i'm definitely not saying nothing should be done - as I said, if someone tells me they're doing something I think is wrong, I want to act upon it whether or not they might be lying, you just shouldn't take the risk of assuming they're lying.

I totally agree with you Cloversmum, but what could we on the internet do? I genuinely would write to her vets, but I dunno, does that idea sound a bit OTT?

I just can't think of anything else that any of us could realistically do :/


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

SarahLily said:


> Oh i'm definitely not saying nothing should be done - as I said, if someone tells me they're doing something I think is wrong, I want to act upon it whether or not they might be lying, you just shouldn't take the risk of assuming they're lying.
> 
> I totally agree with you Cloversmum, but what could we on the internet do? I genuinely would write to her vets, but I dunno, does that idea sound a bit OTT?
> 
> I just can't think of anything else that any of us could realistically do :/


I dunno what we can do as a forum, and I wouldn't do anything without the admins approval, but I do think something needs to be done... even to just check Toby really is OK


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> You could try liquivite. Its a canned liquid food for dogs for use during recovering from illness, injury or surgery. It rehydrates as well as being a food too.
> 
> You could probably even syringe it slowly into the side of his mouth otherwise.
> Liquid food - Ideal for weaning kittens or puppies. Also appeals to the sick or older cat or dog


Saw this today on VetUK:thumbup:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

SarahLily said:


> I think what is happening is neglect. Some may argue that we are only allowed to know what she tells us, which may be false, totally made up, figments of her imagination. But if someone told me they were doing something that I believed to be unlawful, or morally wrong even, I would act upon it - despite whether infact they were actually sat on the sofa dunking biscuits into tea, spewing out lies over the internet.
> 
> I feel quite strongly that dragging out a dog that apparently has the canine equiv. of lukemia (sp?) is abuse, and, if he is the family dog, neglect from the parents - WHY IS NO ONE NOTICING THIS!? You would notice if your daughter and your very sick dog went missing for an hour.
> 
> ...


I can only hope you are right, Sarah. Lulu and Lexi are one and the same. She gave her to her friend and she renamed her. Earlier in the year she declared she had a springer puppy which her boyfriend had bought her; that seems to have vanished.

We can only hope, but it is possible that parents are out at work and she is taking the dog out while they are missing.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

The OP was online a little while ago....


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

She obviously just chooses to ignore this thread now.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

What about her friends list on FB. Perhaps try to contact her parents through FB to see if Toby is actually okay. Trouble is......would this cause problems in her family if she is lying about Toby. Not all families are a picture of domestic bliss and I would be worried in case intervention caused problems. I do think something needs sorting for Toby and if all this iis jackanory then the OP needs help.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I assume it's her proper address, but her business card is still on here with her address. I was thinking of writing a tactful letter to her whoever her guardian is.
I really do think the poster needs proper help. Her lying reminds me of someone I know, it's not normal and needs sorting, whether it's Münchausen or some kind of personality disorder or something else entirely.

Very sad situation.


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

Maybe before anyone contacts her guardian/etc. directly, the OP should be contacted privately and made aware that she is raising suspicions of neglect, and if she is lying/fabricating, she should admit it, or if not, and Toby is being dragged out, and to and from the vets, she should either choose to follow the advice given on this forum and change the way she 'parents' him, or if not, stop posting about him on this forum. She is in no way obliged to listen to the advice given, but she should not continue to post if all she is doing is worrying other members and raising concerns about neglect etc. 

She may also need reminding that certain people may take this more seriously than others, and contact the relevant organisations to prevent further 'cruelty'.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Well I won't do anything hasty, but hopefully if she does still read this thread she might consider telling the truth.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Gemmaa said:


> Well I won't do anything hasty, but hopefully if she does still read this thread she might consider telling the truth.


That is my hope. She has a chance to now come and tell us what is going on, but if she doesn't I for one will do something. I look at my girls and couldn't bear it if someone wouldn't look out for them if needed


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

SarahLily said:


> Maybe before anyone contacts her guardian/etc. directly, the OP should be contacted privately and made aware that she is raising suspicions of neglect, and if she is lying/fabricating, she should admit it, or if not, and Toby is being dragged out, and to and from the vets, she should either choose to follow the advice given on this forum and change the way she 'parents' him, or if not, stop posting about him on this forum. She is in no way obliged to listen to the advice given, but she should not continue to post if all she is doing is worrying other members and raising concerns about neglect etc.
> 
> She may also need reminding that certain people may take this more seriously than others, and contact the relevant organisations to prevent further 'cruelty'.


I don't know why anyone would think there is a guardian - she is 19. As to getting her to admit the truth, well.............there's fairies down the bottom of my garden

There is really no one to report to either. The wonderful RSPCA don't give a wotsit - their criteria is if the dog has food, water and shelter. They wouldn't care if a sickly animal is being dragged out for walks.

There is really nothing to be done, and all we can go on is the OP's word. Unless anyone has any other ideas?


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

Well i'm assuming there's a guardian because stuff she's posted/we've realised previously leads us to believe she lives with her parents? And Toby is about 4/5/6? (I've seen her post all three different ages in threads this year), so he'd have been bought when the OP was 15 at the oldest. There's been no reference of him being a rescue dog that wasn't bought from a breeder, I don't think. 

It's a shame that nothing can be done, as much as i'd love to, Newfie's mum is right, I really don't think there is either, though i'm open to suggestions?
But I really do believe she's a fantacist, I hope so anyway for Toby's sake.


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

I know everyone thinks Toby is real and ill but has anyone actually met him or seen a video with OP in it too. Its only because I saw a programme about a girl who created 3 different boy characters via facebook and tricked alot of people into thinking she is someone else! This could all be a big trick even if she has got lots of friends on facebook. How did everyone find her on facebook anyway? I can't seem to find her and its styfulling my research ;-) not a joke if any of this is true than its very serious! I just think that there may be a dog but how do we know he is actually sick! Or am i missing something?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

PinkEars said:


> I know everyone thinks Toby is real and ill but has anyone actually met him or seen a video with OP in it too. Its only because I saw a programme about a girl who created 3 different boy characters via facebook and tricked alot of people into thinking she is someone else! This could all be a big trick even if she has got lots of friends on facebook. How did everyone find her on facebook anyway? I can't seem to find her and its styfulling my research ;-) not a joke if any of this is true than its very serious! I just think that there may be a dog but how do we know he is actually sick! Or am i missing something?


I've been following this thread and some of the OP's other threads for a while now.. I am really confused with what's going on! I don't know what to believe. I just hope that if Toby is unfortunately ill, that he is being looked after properly.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

PinkEars said:


> I know everyone thinks Toby is real and ill but has anyone actually met him or seen a video with OP in it too. Its only because I saw a programme about a girl who created 3 different boy characters via facebook and tricked alot of people into thinking she is someone else! This could all be a big trick even if she has got lots of friends on facebook. How did everyone find her on facebook anyway? I can't seem to find her and its styfulling my research ;-) not a joke if any of this is true than its very serious! I just think that there may be a dog but how do we know he is actually sick! Or am i missing something?


I presume that Toby is real because she posts about him on Facebook and surely her family and friends are on there as well! They would know if she had a dog or not.


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

CavalierOwner said:


> I presume that Toby is real because she posts about him on Facebook and surely her family and friends are on there as well! They would know if she had a dog or not.


do her family and friends reply to the posts though? after seeing this programme the other day it was shocking how easy it was to create 3 different characters and convince people that they were reall using facebook. they had false pics up and alot of false friends etc etc. I;m not saying she isnt or toby but i just find it hard to believe that she is posting about taking him for a walk and her friends and family thinking thats ok. Have any of her friends posted that they would come round and see him? i know if it was my friend who had a sick animal i would be saying things like that rather than leaving them to it!


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

Maybe a lot of her friends know what she's like? I'm guessing we're not the only people that get fed up of her spinning yarns.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

PinkEars said:


> do her family and friends reply to the posts though? after seeing this programme the other day it was shocking how easy it was to create 3 different characters and convince people that they were reall using facebook. they had false pics up and alot of false friends etc etc. I;m not saying she isnt or toby but i just find it hard to believe that she is posting about taking him for a walk and her friends and family thinking thats ok. Have any of her friends posted that they would come round and see him? i know if it was my friend who had a sick animal i would be saying things like that rather than leaving them to it!


I don't know weather it's her family or friends that comment but some people do! I think the person that she gave the puppy to commented on her last post because she mentioned the pup (lulu) so she should know whether Toby exists because the person she gave the pup to was supposed to be one of her friends.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I don't know why anyone would think there is a guardian - she is 19. As to getting her to admit the truth, well.............there's fairies down the bottom of my garden
> 
> There is really no one to report to either. The wonderful RSPCA don't give a wotsit - their criteria is if the dog has food, water and shelter. They wouldn't care if a sickly animal is being dragged out for walks.
> 
> There is really nothing to be done, and all we can go on is the OP's word. Unless anyone has any other ideas?


Last I heard, she was living with her Godmother, after she posted her parents both died in a car crash. But onwards and upwards - life goes on!

Theres fairies down the end of my garden too - they have a little fairy haven next to the imps and pixies, and round the corner from the leprechauns and the sprites.

Has anyone actually met her and Toby? Is there any proof, apart from what she has posted, that Toby actually exists, and is in the care of the OP?


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

Yeahh there's a few members i think, or atleast one, who know her personally.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

SarahLily said:


> Yeahh there's a few members i think, or atleast one, who know her personally.


Thats actually quite scary - I think I was hoping in my heart of hearts, that Toby was another figment of her imagination.


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

SarahLily said:


> Yeahh there's a few members i think, or atleast one, who know her personally.


I would love to hear from the members who know her personally!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

PinkEars said:


> I know everyone thinks Toby is real and ill but has anyone actually met him or seen a video with OP in it too. Its only because I saw a programme about a girl who created 3 different boy characters via facebook and tricked alot of people into thinking she is someone else! This could all be a big trick even if she has got lots of friends on facebook. How did everyone find her on facebook anyway? I can't seem to find her and its styfulling my research ;-) not a joke if any of this is true than its very serious! I just think that there may be a dog but how do we know he is actually sick! Or am i missing something?


Toby is real as was the little shihtzu puppy who died earlier in the year. There is a member who lives near her and knows her personally, but she is not a close friend. she does know that the dog is real though. Whether he is ill or not is another matter; you can post anything on here or on facebook.



MCWillow said:


> Last I heard, *she was living with her Godmother, after she posted her parents both died in a car crash*. But onwards and upwards - life goes on!
> 
> Theres fairies down the end of my garden too - they have a little fairy haven next to the imps and pixies, and round the corner from the leprechauns and the sprites.
> 
> Has anyone actually met her and Toby? Is there any proof, apart from what she has posted, that Toby actually exists, and is in the care of the OP?


I think we are supposed to forget about that! Dad managed to rise from the grave when she brought home the puppy that she forgot to tell her parents about, perhaps because she had convinced herself they were dead. Who knows?


----------



## mollypip (Aug 17, 2011)

""I think we are supposed to forget about that! Dad managed to rise from the grave when she brought home the puppy that she forgot to tell her parents about, perhaps because she had convinced herself they were dead. Who knows?[/QUOTE] ""

 Sorry- thats funny!!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

There was somebody like this posted on another forum about 5 years ago. She had a Rottweiler that rose from the dead, a Newfie with two blown knees she couldn't afford to have fixed, several Chihuahuas with issues and a couple of pit bull puppies. Nobody believed that she was real, we all just reckoned munchausen by proxy or just blatant lies but it turned out that almost every word she'd said about the dogs was true


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> There was somebody like this posted on another forum about 5 years ago. She had a Rottweiler that rose from the dead, a Newfie with two blown knees she couldn't afford to have fixed, several Chihuahuas with issues and a couple of pit bull puppies. Nobody believed that she was real, we all just reckoned munchausen by proxy or just blatant lies but it turned out that almost every word she'd said about the dogs was true


There was one on another forum who insisted she used to show American pit bulls at Crufts. When someone joined with an assistance dog, she decided that her Jack Russell was an assistance dog as well.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I have to ask what point such a person should be banned from posting on forums though? If they lie, gain sympathy and possibly try and scam people surely this needs to be looked at and on balance decided whether this is of benefit to the community or not. I've not been round for long but from other peoples posts this poster not only upsets a lot of people, members have actually left after being betrayed and giving away their personal details to this person and no longer feeling like they can be on here?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Seems OP's threads have a huge following - each time, way more than the norm.
Perhaps it would be an idea not to "fuel the fire" in the first place.

Just a thought


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> I have to ask what point such a person should be banned from posting on forums though? If they lie, gain sympathy and possibly try and scam people surely this needs to be looked at and on balance decided whether this is of benefit to the community or not. I've not been round for long but from other peoples posts this poster not only upsets a lot of people, members have actually left after being betrayed and giving away their personal details to this person and no longer feeling like they can be on here?


i am concerned that people have given their personal details out , i am concerned also that folks have paid this person for delivery of items that they haven`t received and i think mad4muttz needs to explain that to everyone involved who gave postage money to her.
should she be banned , it`s a tough one , because i don`t know whether this person actually has problems that a banning could make worse , but then again support has been being sought from elsewhere so i dont suppose now it would make an awful lot of difference.
i`ve tried to stop responding to the OP's threads because theres not really much point in doing so anymore because you know as soon as you start reading them some of it is all completely fabricated. all i do know is toby IS actually sick.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> I have to ask what point such a person should be banned from posting on forums though? If they lie, gain sympathy and possibly try and scam people surely this needs to be looked at and on balance decided whether this is of benefit to the community or not. I've not been round for long but from other peoples posts this poster not only upsets a lot of people, members have actually left after being betrayed and giving away their personal details to this person and no longer feeling like they can be on here?


I don't know that I would accuse her of scamming anyone. She hasn't asked for any money, with the exception perhaps of postage for her collars, which should have been paid through paypal. The money can be easily refunded from there if the collars have not arrived. Has she actually frightened anyone away?

The reason her posts attract so much attention is because we just can't wait to see what she comes up with next. Isn't that why people watch soap operas on the telly?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> I don't know that I would accuse her of scamming anyone. She hasn't asked for any money, with the exception perhaps of postage for her collars, which should have been paid through paypal. The money can be easily refunded from there if the collars have not arrived. Has she actually frightened anyone away?
> 
> The reason her posts attract so much attention is because we just can't wait to see what she comes up with next. Isn't that why people watch soap operas on the telly?


I didn't mean money per se but if you gain peoples personal details and do not fulfill your end of the bargain I can see that as scamming. In a thread a week or two ago (which was locked) it was stated by one or two members that people had left after this person had their home address and they no longer felt happy with the site/safe being on here.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> I didn't mean money per se but if you gain peoples personal details and do not fulfill your end of the bargain I can see that as scamming. In a thread a week or two ago (which was locked) it was stated by one or two members that people had left after this person had their home address and they no longer felt happy with the site/safe being on here.


most of her threads get locked 
I have only just seen the thread about saying about her mum and dad dying and i am disgusted!!! I lost my mum at a young age (16 am now 21) and do not know how anyone could lie about such serious issues!!! :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> I didn't mean money per se but if you gain peoples personal details and do not fulfill your end of the bargain I can see that as scamming. In a thread a week or two ago (which was locked) it was stated by one or two members that people had left after this person had their home address and they no longer felt happy with the site/safe being on here.


I know of one member that is definitely taking a break after giving details and then receiving nothing. The gaining of details without receipt of goods or any contact to explain what is happening has worried her in case details were being sought for less than honest reasons.

We do give our details to members on here when we wish to purchase goods and I accept that it is a risk of buying online; but when neither goods nor explanation are forthcoming that is a cause for concern.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

CaliDog said:


> most of her threads get locked
> I have only just seen the thread about saying about her mum and dad dying and i am disgusted!!! I lost my mum at a young age (16 am now 21) and do not know how anyone could lie about such serious issues!!! :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


I think that's disgraceful behaviour tbh and can't understand why anybody would do it. Thankfully I wasn't around for that!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> I didn't mean money per se but if you gain peoples personal details and do not fulfill your end of the bargain I can see that as scamming. In a thread a week or two ago (which was locked) it was stated by one or two members that people had left after this person had their home address and they no longer felt happy with the site/safe being on here.


I never knew that. I suppose if she is gaining people's sympathy that is a scam of sorts, but I don't believe she is a serious threat to anyone.



CaliDog said:


> most of her threads get locked
> I have only just seen the thread about saying about her mum and dad dying and i am disgusted!!! I lost my mum at a young age (16 am now 21) and do not know how anyone could lie about such serious issues!!! :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


The original thread about that she had removed, but it came about when she was getting sussed out for something else. A clear bid to win sympathy, but so badly worded and unlikely that not many believed her. When she was caught out about it she had the thread removed and carried on posting about her puppy as though nothing had happened. Most would not want to show ourselves after that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

Dogless said:


> *I know of one member that is definitely taking a break after giving details and then receiving nothing. *The gaining of details without receipt of goods or any contact to explain what is happening has worried her in case details were being sought for less than honest reasons.
> 
> We do give our details to members on here when we wish to purchase goods and I accept that it is a risk of buying online; but when neither goods nor explanation are forthcoming that is a cause for concern.


that is a real shame and i hope they come back soon
it is very worrying because it`s clear this person from what can be read isn`t stable so i do really understand that it is worrying when someone like this is in possession of your private details.
i completely agree with everything you have said.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> I never knew that. I suppose if she is gaining people's sympathy that is a scam of sorts, but *I don't believe she is a serious threat to anyone.*


i don`t believe that either , what is worrying is what she could do with peoples private information , if pushed for them


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

CaliDog said:


> most of her threads get locked
> I have only just seen the thread about saying about her mum and dad dying and i am disgusted!!! I lost my mum at a young age (16 am now 21) and do not know how anyone could lie about such serious issues!!! :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


So sorry to hear that  It is disgusting that people can lie about such serious, heartbreaking situations... Xx


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

diablo said:


> i don`t believe that either , what is worrying is what she could do with peoples private information , if pushed for them


I agree. While the threat/chance of something malicious is low I think you never do know if somebody is unstable. I certainly wouldn't be happy if such a person had my personal details.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> I never knew that. I suppose if she is gaining people's sympathy that is a scam of sorts, but I don't believe she is a serious threat to anyone.
> 
> The original thread about that she had removed, but it came about when she was getting sussed out for something else. A clear bid to win sympathy, but so badly worded and unlikely that not many believed her. When she was caught out about it she had the thread removed and carried on posting about her puppy as though nothing had happened. Most would not want to show ourselves after that.


OOOhhhh i have not seen that thread then she mentioned it in another thread and i just assumed that was it :mad2:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Giving personal details to ANYONE on this forum is dodgy because none if us know each other, even though we may feel very comfortable with many members. I have sent Flynns sling to members, got their address's and given mine for return but there are some I wouldn't do that with just by reading their posts and the way they word them. 

It's a shame some folk let the forum down in this way and I rarely comment on the op, if anything I am defensive when I have done but I too lost my dad when I was thirteen and to lie about something like that is very very wicked, would have given anything for him to have seen his grand kids.  That's why I think the op is not very stable and in a way I sympathise because of that.

Trouble is once you know someone has lied you never really believe them again even though it may be genuine. It's a risk liars take and if they ever really do need help it's often thin on the ground!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Malmum said:


> Giving personal details to ANYONE on this forum is dodgy because none if us know each other, even though we may feel very comfortable with many members. I have sent Flynns sling to members, got their address's and given mine for return but there are some I wouldn't do that with just by reading their posts and the way they word them.
> 
> It's a shame some folk let the forum down in this way and I rarely comment on the op, if anything I am defensive when I have done but I too lost my dad when I was thirteen and to lie about something like that is very very wicked, would have given anything for him to have seen his grand kids.  That's why I think the op is not very stable and in a way I sympathise because of that.
> 
> Trouble is once you know someone has lied you never really believe them again even though it may be genuine. It's a risk liars take and if they ever really do need help it's often thin on the ground!


Exactly - common sense is definitely required. I have sent a few things to members plus bought collars, paintings etc, but some I would never give my details to. Same as any internet dealings really - some websites I'll be happy to purchase from, some I won't.


----------



## Marleymoo (May 14, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Exactly - common sense is definitely required. I have sent a few things to members plus bought collars, paintings etc, but some I would never give my details to. Same as any internet dealings really - some websites I'll be happy to purchase from, some I won't.


Just an update I've heard that Toby has lymphoma and is starting chemotherapy, this is what she has told me I can't confirm if it's true x


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Marleymoo said:


> Just an update I've heard that Toby has lymphoma and is starting chemotherapy, this is what she has told me I can't confirm if it's true x


If its true this is sad. If its another lie it is disgusting having lost my beloved billy to cancer.
I never know with this poster sadly.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I would take everything the OP say's with a pinch of salt


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Poor Toby...

This would be a horrible thing to lie about if the OP is lying...

But if she is telling the truth....I just hope to god he is getting the treatment he needs and wish him all the best for now and the future...

Infact, I wish him all the best anyway as he is clearly in the wrong hands and needs all the good vibes and wishes he can get...


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

If I remember correctly...she had exhausted her vet fee cover on Tobys pet insurance. If that is right Chemo is going to make a massive dent in the familys funds.

Just hope it IS a case of story telling tbh.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

chichi said:


> If I remember correctly...she had exhausted her vet fee cover on Tobys pet insurance. If that is right Chemo is going to make a massive dent in the familys funds.
> 
> Just hope it IS a case of story telling tbh.


I think the insurance is the same as mine, i.e. £3000 per illness, per year. If this is something new he should still be covered.

I don't know how we got from Addisons disease to lymphoma, though I can't say I know much about either, but I wonder if it is confirmed or whether something that has been mentioned and she has jumped on. That poor little dog has had no end of things wrong with him. I wonder if she will still be dragging him out for walks when he is weak from chemo.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> I think the insurance is the same as mine, i.e. £3000 per illness, per year. If this is something new he should still be covered.
> 
> I don't know how we got from Addisons disease to lymphoma, though I can't say I know much about either, but I wonder if it is confirmed or whether something that has been mentioned and she has jumped on. That poor little dog has had no end of things wrong with him. I wonder if she will still be dragging him out for walks when he is weak from chemo.


Oh right well hopefully he is covered then. Although wasnt the previous diagnosis all part if the same condition just that a new new diagnosis appears to come up every now and again. Or maybe I am completely mixed up with all of poor Tobys health issues. I suppose I could be forgiven for my confusion in this case as the facts (?) have been somewhat questionable at times.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

well if he has got lymphoma (which I don't personally think he has) the vets she is using should be ashamed of themselves to have taken such a long time to make the diagnosis , I mean how long has he supposedly been Ill ?

it certainly didn't take my vets weeks and weeks to diagnose by first bullie with it !!


----------



## Marleymoo (May 14, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> well if he has got lymphoma (which I don't personally think he has) the vets she is using should be ashamed of themselves to have taken such a long time to make the diagnosis , I mean how long has he supposedly been Ill ?
> 
> it certainly didn't take my vets weeks and weeks to diagnose by first bullie with it !!


He's had to be I'll a couple of months at least hasn't he? She said all the treatment cost £800?


----------

